# Chef Wanted for Private Family (help out other Chef )



## cheflaszlo (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Chef

Need an assistant chef (non smoker -please) mostly in Santa Monica, I have about 2-3 parties a month (on the weekends) as a private chef. Beverly Hills, Pacific Palisades, West Hollywood, Malibu.

I would like to meet you first, see your resume, references Etc. For this job You will need your own transport.

thanks

Cheflaszlo

Cheflaszlo Private Chef and Food Writer/Journalist


----------



## rodffc (Jun 16, 2005)

I emailed you personally

THANKS
Roderic Burks
!0)


----------



## louda (Oct 18, 2012)

Chef Laszlo,

I am a former chef on private yachts. I have worked on the west and east coasts. Much of my time was spent in the Hamptons, the Bahamas and Florida.

< edit > contact by PM to request resume.

Thank you,

Laura Morgan


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Ummmm,,,,,,Cheflazlo's thread was from 2005........../img/vbsmilies/smilies/laser.gif


----------

